# MSI mainstream X570 board VRM bad?



## Midiamp (Oct 6, 2019)

So I stumbled upon this youtube video by Hardware Unboxed, showing how hot the MSI VRM is running under overclocking condition










I'm in the market to replace my MSI B450M Mortar for some future proofing until next iteration of AMD socket. My budget is around US$250-300, and funny enough, all of mainstream X570 board in my country is in the price range. I was eyeing MSI MPG Gaming Edge Wi-FI and then saw the video.... And like... Yikes.

The Gaming Edge Wi-Fi VRM runs second hottest and gives me the jeebies below MSI Gaming Pro Carbon. Yet, Asus Prime X-570-P, the cheapest one in my country VRM runs very cool compared to both MSI boards, despite having flimsier looking VRM heatsinks.

Arguably I'm not going to overclock, but I do MIGHT (emphasize on the word) goes for the 3950X which the Hardware Unboxed guy didn't recommend running it on the Gaming Pro Carbon for fear of throttling.

So, any suggestion whether to go through with MSI Gaming Edge or just buy the Asus Prime X570-P? The next price bracket jumps straight to US$400 which is out of my budget.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 6, 2019)

Not really news. But yes. Just avoid MSI completely. Even on their higher end boards the competition has better options on x570. B450 was good, but they screwed up with x570.
Gigabyte and Asus are the best options this time around. Some of their boards are a bit meh but avoidable with a bit of research


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 6, 2019)

get a x370 taichi,cheaper than any x570,vrm that can handle everything you throw at it.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 6, 2019)

For X570 at the lower end (<200$/€) Asus is dominating things. At middle there are some very good options from Gigabyte also. At the 300 point according to buildzoid the X570 taichi is the best option and above that, Asus and Gigabyte again.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 6, 2019)

A fan over the VRMs will turn the shittiest boards into something acceptable and make a huge difference. Yes, I know it's supposed to operate just fine with passive cooling but it's better to have the peace of mind rather than having to deal with every manufacturer cutting corners.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 6, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> A fan over the VRMs will turn the shittiest boards into something acceptable and make a huge difference. Yes, I know it's supposed to operate just fine with passive cooling but it's better to have the peace of mind rather than having to deal with every manufacturer cutting corners.


you're supposed to have airflow in that area reardless of your specs,an additional fan is not necessary if you have a good air cooler and a decent top exhaust case fan
first a chipset fan,now a vrm fan,to what stretch will people go to get a x570 that's grossly overpriced in the first place.


----------



## Midiamp (Oct 6, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> you're supposed to have airflow in that area reardless of your specs,an additional fan is not necessary if you have a good air cooler and a decent top exhaust case fan
> first a chipset fan,now a vrm fan,to what stretch will people go to get a x570 that's grossly overpriced in the first place.


Pretty sure I missed a discussion about this topic... I'm also against active cooling anything on my motherboard. My place is humid and dusty, always has issue with dust and forced me to go all air cooled so it's easier to clean and no risk of damaging pipes. My initial idea going with the MSI offering is how it uses exposed fan over some motherboard with fancy grill that probably going to be PITA to clean. 



cucker tarlson said:


> get a x370 taichi,cheaper than any x570,vrm that can handle everything you throw at it.


You're the third person to recommend this but I don't know... A bit too risky for me. The other reason I'm going to replace my MSI board is how awful the stripped BIOS is. Didn't want to experience the awfulness of having functions taken away from me again.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 6, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> I'm also against active cooling anything on my motherboard. My place is humid and dusty, always has issue with dust and forced me to go all air cooled so it's easier to clean and no risk of damaging pipes.



GPU, CPU and case fans are fine but one small fan running at low RPM over the VRAMs is one too many. This logic is beyond me, whatever floats your boat I suppose.

I don't understand the purpose of this thread, if you are worried about VRM temperatures but are unwilling to actively cool a weaker VRM then get the board with the better VRM, it's that simple.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 6, 2019)

what the hell is the OP trying to achieve by replacing a decent board in the  first place.
going by this chart,his board is fine for 3800x or even 3900x stock






						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07) - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




should get enough air in define mini c with drp4 too.


----------



## Midiamp (Oct 7, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> what the hell is the OP trying to achieve by replacing a decent board in the  first place.
> going by this chart,his board is fine for 3800x or even 3900x stock
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the chart. I made the topic because the video mentioned that MSI Gaming Edge is not recommended to run top end Ryzen 3000 stock and I'm thinking to run it on my B450M Mortar. I'm also planning to change my board because I already filled all the SATA ports for storage, and I can't add storage anymore.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Not really news. But yes. Just avoid MSI completely. Even on their higher end boards the competition has better options on x570. B450 was good, but they screwed up with x570.
> Gigabyte and Asus are the best options this time around. Some of their boards are a bit meh but avoidable with a bit of research
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504



yep MSI has treated AMD like crap for years now, nothing new here.  for Intel they are not too bad.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 7, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> Arguably I'm not going to overclock, but I do MIGHT (emphasize on the word) goes for the 3950X which the Hardware Unboxed guy didn't recommend running it on the Gaming Pro Carbon for fear of throttling.



If you watched his original video he even concludes you wont run into thermal issue with airflow on the X570-A Pro


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> If you watched his original video he even concludes you wont run into thermal issue with airflow on the X570-A Pro



That's not the point, it's the continue disrespect they show AMD consistently. 3 scandals alone this summer, one of which one of their employees was caught making fun of AMD, their product line shows it.

Asus, all green checks across the VRM's on every single model.  MSI is capable of that as well, they choose not to be.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 7, 2019)

What do scandals have to do with consumers using common sense?

Look video that shows VRM temps with no airflow. OMG, Those temps are what i'm going to see..


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 7, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> Didn't want to experience the awfulness of having functions taken away from me again.



AsRock X470 boards all have 32MB Bios chips but I am not sure about X370.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> What do scandals have to do with consumers using common sense?
> 
> Look video that shows VRM temps with no airflow. OMG, Those temps are what i'm going to see..



Capitalism doesn't work if you buy blindly.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 7, 2019)

used to like msi back when i had the athlon xp in 2003. i was a student then and msi is 10-15% cheaper than asus counterpart.
upon more researching, msi generally uses cheaper components, thus the motherboard has a lower price tag.
makes sense cheaper price - sell more.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 10, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> So I stumbled upon this youtube video by Hardware Unboxed, showing how hot the MSI VRM is running under overclocking condition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you want to go MSI at MINIMUM buy the newly released X570 MEG Unify motherboard. It has no RGB and only  2.5GB Realtek lan  not 2 like the MSI X570 ACE but it is $70 cheaper at $299.99 and has a better vrm heatsink than the ACE and somewhat lower thermals as a result. It ranks as the 3rd best X570 motherboard for thermals.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 10, 2019)

I think ASUS made a slam dunk with x570 and AMD in general... if I were to recommend anything AMD related I would roll ASUS or Sapphire, nothing else.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 10, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Not really news. But yes. Just avoid MSI completely. Even on their higher end boards the competition has better options on x570. B450 was good, but they screwed up with x570.
> Gigabyte and Asus are the best options this time around. Some of their boards are a bit meh but avoidable with a bit of research
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


  Your response is totally subjective crap. MSI has 4 very good choices for excellent vrm and thermal support: Godlike,Creation, Unify, and Ace. Why avoid those boards which are quite competitive with in the mid-high to high end  X570  motherboard spectrum. The Unify is the least expensive of these selections at $299 , the ACE is next at $369. The Creation at $499 and the Godlike at  $699. There is nothing below $299 price level with equal r better thermal performance by any competitor. So much for your disrespectful and erroneous answer. The guy asked for facts not fanboy fiction.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok since your cheap 300$ option isnt a poor option, yes indeed, MSI's non sub 300$ boards are in fact decent options. I somehow doubt anyone else would mention 300$ boards as low or mid tier but ok..
Whatever makes your MSI boat float better.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 11, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> For X570 at the lower end (<200$/€) Asus is dominating things. At middle there are some very good options from Gigabyte also. At the 300 point according to buildzoid the X570 taichi is the best option and above that, Asus and Gigabyte again.


At the $300 point the MSI X570 UNIFY is better than the TAICHI.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 11, 2019)

os2wiz said:


> At the $300 point the MSI X570 UNIFY is better than the TAICHI.


That board is the latest insertion of MSI into X570 world after the negative fuss that is going on all over YT and internet about the company's line up...


----------



## oobymach (Oct 11, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> what the hell is the OP trying to achieve by replacing a decent board in the  first place.
> going by this chart,his board is fine for 3800x or even 3900x stock
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, looks like I can run a 3950x overclocked. Didn't realize the lower end boards had issues.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 11, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> That board is the latest insertion of MSI into X570 world after the negative fuss that is going on all over YT and internet about the company's line up...


I do not give a flying bleep about when or why it came out. It is better than the Taichi and should have been stated so by Calmmo who was dishonest in his remark.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 30, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> That board is the latest insertion of MSI into X570 world after the negative fuss that is going on all over YT and internet about the company's line up...


After complaints, before complaints is irrelevant. At this point the MSI X570 Unify has the $300 price point locked up with the best vrm and feature set by far. Also the MSI bios is the most transparent and organized better.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 30, 2019)

I cannot disagree... the unify is a solid board and a very good option (if not the best) in 300$ price point at the moment. And I agree also for MSI’s BIOS/UEFI organization.

Take it easy with the comments on MSI’s X570 line up please. The time of those comments made the Unify has just been realeased and most of people wasn’t aware of it. My self included.
It was a fact, and still is, that the line up especially the sub 300$ is far away from MSI’s name
Don’t need to be so defensive.

My comment at the time for the 300$ best option was based on “buildzoid’s” analysis on the initial release of X570 series.
You should check his channel on YouTube if not already. He has a unique knowledge and insight of Boards/PCBs/VRMs/features.


----------



## os2wiz (Oct 30, 2019)

Very few sub $300 X570 boards have decent vrms. They can be counted on 2 or 3 fingers. MSI definitely has some crappy sub $300 boards out there, but they are not alone in the game. I just see a lot of jacks around here who have some axe to grind or just like to join the hate MSI bandwagon.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 30, 2019)

I don’t think that anyone hates MSI. You is the one who think so. Whether you like it or not MSI has released the worst sub 200$ X570 boards in terms of VRM at least.

I like MSI... I had in the past a few boards and graphic cards and I was more than pleased with them. I am even considering buying the RX5700XT gaming X.
But... look at the Evoke! Why MSI has done this with the GDDR6 thermal pads? The gaming X has the same issue but it’s not as noticeable.
I mean that MSI has done a lot of mistakes on both recent product releases of AMD.

edit: typo


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Look at actually hardcore overclocking and see what buildzoid has to say about them.

Tbf i prefer Upper asrock/asus mobos


----------

